# Three Speed Ride, Portland Oregon: Sunday March 3, 2013



## adventurepdx (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey all! If you are in or around Portland, and love/ride three speeds, I encourage you to attend this ride.

We will be meeting on Sunday, March 3, 2013 at Kenilworth Park, SE 32nd Av at Holgate Blvd at 11am. (Meet atop the pavilion.) The details:

The Three Speed Ride is a ride celebrating the humble internally geared three speed bicycle. Once the ultimate in human-powered transportation, the three speed bicycle has been sidelined in recent years. Now let’s give it a spotlight! Bring your trusty three speed or other internal hub gear bicycle. (If you don’t have one, it doesn’t matter, just come! But if you had the choice between a high-performance crabon fibre racer and an old beater, bring the beater.) Casual paced ramble of approx. 10-12 miles, mostly flat with a hill or two. (No shame in walking it!)

We’ll have a picnic/tea stop towards the end. Bring hot tea (or a way of making hot tea), and snacks. This picnic stop will be at a covered location.

This ride will be also the debut of Society of Three Speeds. All attendees will get the membership packet for free! After the ride, membership packets will be available to the public at large for a nominal fee.


----------



## Boris (Feb 8, 2013)

Glad that you posted this. I won't be able to make this ride, but it stopped me from selling the last 3 speed in the shed. Guess I'll have to fix it up and attend one of your future rides. Keep posting your events on this site. Thanks.


----------



## adventurepdx (Feb 28, 2013)

The ride is THIS SUNDAY!
More information and pertinent details here:
http://societyofthreespeeds.wordpress.com/2013/02/28/three-speed-ride-3313-last-update/


----------

